# Official Thread: 2007 Picks 11 - 20



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Being optimistic and planning that the site will stay up, we want to keep the threads to a manageable amount. So this thread is for discussing the second 10 picks of the draft.

Link to first 10 picks

#11 Atlanta Hawks - *Acie Law*

#12 Philadelphia 76ers - *Thaddeus Young*

#13 New Orleans Hornets - *Julian Wright*

#14 Los Angeles Clippers - *Al Thornton*

#15 Detroit Pistons - *Rodney Stuckey*

#16 Washington Wizards - *Nick Young*

#17 New Jersey Nets - *Sean Williams*

#18 Golden State Warriors - *Marco Belinelli*

#19 Los Angeles Lakers - *Javaris Crittenton*

#20 Miami Heat - *Jason Smith* *Traded to Philadelphia*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Bumping as a reminder


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brandan Wright it is...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's see what the Hawks do now.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this pick should be Law....I honestly cant see anyone else going here


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Should Be Law. Come on Hawks, choose a PG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I don't see how this pick won't be Acie Law.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Hawks are running short on high althetlic small forwards!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And it's Acie Law. I can't say I'm shocked.

First senior picked in the draft..


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Still can't believe Hawks didn't make that trade, Horford + Law isn't anywhere near as good as Amare!

Law got drafted about 10 slots too high.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is Acie Law IV dating Lisa Turtle?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Hawks are making some sense

Are their snow balls in hell?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank God the Clippers arent taking Law....


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

BK you should have stuck with your plan and took Thad Young. Acie Law IV is not the answer at the point.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wow they actually picked a point guard lol


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

acie it is....good pick


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Law next to Joe Johnson is not a bad player. Next to someone like Jason Richardson he would be bad. Next to a playmaker like JJ he'll do well.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Al Thornton should be up


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It is funny when people slam them taking Conley but if Acie Law goes pro as a sophomore he is not even a 1st rounder. Bad pick.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hawks new jerseys are ugly.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Those jerseys are terrible...


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

which is better - 

1) horford and law
2) amare


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Philly has some good choices here. I'm looking for either Thad or Al here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> Those jerseys are terrible...


Much better than their new away jerseys, though.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

What did Hawes say about Bush. I didn't hear it.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> Thank God the Clippers arent taking Law....


Yep, looks like Clips are gonna have both Youngs or Julian Wright available to them, woo!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

SlamJam said:


> which is better -
> 
> 1) horford and law
> 2) amare


Amare


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

so what in gods name are my hornets gonna do?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not sure about that pick


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Philly should take Al Thornton


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go big with who? Jason Smith? All the best players left are wings now.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Stephen A. needs to shut up. Wow his voice is just drowning me.

I think Andre I. is going to lead Philly and make Philly a better team than Iverson did the last couple of years. Iverson is the epitome of what this "me" generation is about. At least PHilly will be running some sort of play instead of the, iverson iso play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Would love to see Thad next to Iggy. Hell of a swingman group. Nice.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Great pick by Billy King.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, thad in front of wright and thornton?


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thaddeus


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

That is a surprise with Thad going to Philly

I feel bad for him


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

wow philly blew it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People now realize why everyone loved the 2006 HS class (same with the 2004 HS class). 6 of them have been drafted already.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

thad young goes 12, solid pick.

same position as iggy though


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

surprise pick.... REACHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 

Nice job billy king please sit next to IT, Ainge, McHale and Knight.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like philly is intent on staying soft in the middle.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Getting tight in the green room.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont like it. Al Thornton to the Hornets


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am personally hoping Thornton drops to #15, then Detroit takes him. This guy is going to come in immediately and ball.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Thaddeus is 6'7 to 6'8. SOMEONE please help me out here. The kid is not aggressive. I'll give Hawes one level higher than Thaddeus as an assertive player. The kid is too much of project for Philly. They are a good solid player away from making the playoffs. Good god.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Philly will get Splitter next.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> thad young goes 12, solid pick.
> 
> same position as iggy though


Thad is a 3, Iggy is a 2


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm...fine with the Young pick, he'll be really good in the future (better than Al Thornton), but I'm a bit iffy because he plays the same position as Iguodala and Carney.

Then, J.Wright and Thornton aren't as different.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

thatsnotgross said:


> Thaddeus is 6'7 to 6'8. SOMEONE please help me out here. The kid is not aggressive. I'll give Hawes one level higher than Thaddeus as an assertive player. The kid is too much of project for Philly. They are a good solid player away from making the playoffs. Good god.


Philly is not close to playoff ready. My goodness you guys overrate late season runs by scrub clubs.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Nick Young to Hornets
Al to Clippers
Stuckey to Pistons


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

here we go baby, thornton for the win.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nick Young please...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I called this Thad Young pick. I was the only mother****er calling this pick a few weeks ago, knew it'd happen. Excellent choice for us. DraftExpress, eat your words.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> I am personally hoping Thornton drops to #15, then Detroit takes him. This guy is going to come in immediately and ball.


You and me both.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

BK is still pissed about Amare.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Compared to the teams in the East, Philly could very well be fighting for the 7 or 8 spot along with Milwaukee. Philly has a nice starting 5, just needed a PF that can score, and a decent bench.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm a big Thad fan, but I really do feel bad for him getting stuck in Philly


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Clock just started ticking on the Chris Paul trade demand....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

lw32 said:


> I called this Thad Young pick. I was the only mother****er calling this pick a few weeks ago, knew it'd happen. Excellent choice for us. DraftExpress, eat your words.


I remember that. Also remember when we argued that he was too low. His expectations made people be so down on him. He did very well.

Wow, the Hornets selected Julian Wright. Al Thornton better end up in Detroit or Nick Young. Get that Stuckey crap out of here.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So the Hornets want somebody that can't contribute right away?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Julian Wright but I really wanted more shooting.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

julian wright works for me, but how the hell are we gonna stretch out the defense with only one three point threat in our starting 5.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Woo, Nick Young has fallen to the clippers!


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Great pick for NO, I didn't think he would make it this far down. The guy can score, which I don't see Thaddeus do for Philly next year. Maybe in a couple of years but I think Julian is going to be a better player in the long haul.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think this makes sense for them. I mean, he won't have to shoot for the Hornets. Can he catch alley oops? I think they've found their Desmond Mason replacement.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

dickie v didnt give a player description, he just babbled on. so they asked jay bilas to do it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dick Vitale is a senile old fool. Julian is potential, but Corey Brewer is a finished product? One extra year made Corey a finished product huh? Good grief.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm shocked Wright fell this low, Hornets got a steal.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Is Wright a foreigner? I can't understand a thing he said.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Al Thornton is FALLING...Clippers?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Javaris Crittenton to the Clip?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

i want to hear this crowd more, they are more entertaining than these boring interviews.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

lw32 said:


> I called this Thad Young pick. I was the only mother****er calling this pick a few weeks ago, knew it'd happen. Excellent choice for us. DraftExpress, eat your words.


I've been with you on the Thad Young bandwagon since the beginning of the season. It is a very smart pick for Philly which in itself is surprising. However, Philly isn't a great environment for him to develop as the organization isn't good.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Mateo said:


> I think this makes sense for them. I mean, he won't have to shoot for the Hornets. Can he catch alley oops? I think they've found their Desmond Mason replacement.


25th and 26th in ppg and fg% respectively. wrights a good pick, but we need more offesnive production, flat out.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

leidout said:


> Is Wright a foreigner? I can't understand a thing he said.


I know you would be so great at public speaking.

Not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stuart Scott is an idiot. Don't patronize Stephen A. Smith by calling Mehmet Okur a scrub. Mehmet Okur is an allstar in this league.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick Young has to go now.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Thad will be a great fit in Philly cpaw. Thad and Iggy can certainly play together, they're excellent passers and suit each other well. I'm a big fan of the Sixers and Thad, and it's a great match. He'll have time to grow and learn. Carney will be a career bench warmer. No problem.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clippers have to take a wing or a guard. Guys like Jason Hart and Daniel Ewing should not be playing.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That sucks. I got my hopes up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crap on a stick. The Clippers selected Thornton. Now he's doomed. I get to watch him all season now, but damn, damn, damn.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Heh, Maggette has to be pleased.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thornton gives the Clippers some serious scoring punch from the 3

What happens to Maggette now?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Ugh Stupid Pick! Thornton is gonna be benched for life.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Crap on a stick. The Clippers selected Thornton. Now he's doomed. I get to watch him all season now, but damn, damn, damn.


But at least he gets to maybe start and then leave after only 3 years.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

cya Maggs


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James Singleton has already been wasted by the Clippers. Al Thornton is in trouble man. The Clippers are a mess.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

24? Jeez that guy couldn't score 20 a game in college.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I've been with you on the Thad Young bandwagon since the beginning of the season. It is a very smart pick for Philly which in itself is surprising. However, Philly isn't a great environment for him to develop as the organization isn't good.


Agreed. While this was a fantastic pick, Billy isn't a great GM. I'm not convinced by Cheeks either. Revamping needs to be done, I would have moved King a year or so ago. He can find talent though.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Pistons take Nick Young now.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

lw32 said:


> Thad will be a great fit in Philly cpaw. Thad and Iggy can certainly play together, they're excellent passers and suit each other well. I'm a big fan of the Sixers and Thad, and it's a great match. He'll have time to grow and learn. Carney will be a career bench warmer. No problem.


I agree that Thad and Iggy will work together, but you still have the overall incompetence of the Sixers organization, especially the coaching.

After the way the Magic handled the coaching search, I'm happy for you that one of your teams is doing something right.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

now maggs will come to indy for dunleavy jr!

oh well one can hope


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Maggette could be coming to CHarlotte.At least it would make sense.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

leidout said:


> Woo, Nick Young has fallen to the clippers!


Or the Pistons.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

DraftExpress 5. NBAdraft.net 7.

And we're nearly half way through the 1st round. Anybody got the numbers for last year?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I actually like what Philly has on the wings. Iggy, Carney and Thad from an athletic stand point and Korver as the zone buster. Having four solid wings isn't a bad idea especially if you go small every now and then.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MLKG said:


> Pistons take Nick Young now.


I think that they have a promise to Stuckey.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I agree that Thad and Iggy will work together, but you still have the overall incompetence of the Sixers organization, especially the coaching.
> 
> After the way the Magic handled the coaching search, I'm happy for you that one of your teams is doing something right.


Both of my teams have serious issues. Can't help bad management though if nobody wants to fix it. Stronger, more demanding owners in both franchises would be nice. Oh well.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rodney Stuckey to replace Billups


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Nick Fazekas and Jared Dudley should be taken soon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Pistons have to take Nick Young or Crittenton. What Stuckey did in the Big Sky was great and all, but he couldn't even get Eastern Washington to the NCAA tournament. I wouldn't take him here. He'll be there at the second first round pick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Stuckey is going here...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a bad pick.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Guess he did have a promise.

The Nick Young watch begins.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Over Nick Young, think they were locked into that pick. Questionable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe Nick Young goes to the Lakers? 

I want Young or Crittenton.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Washington and New Jersey are salivating


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nick Young would have made a lot more sense in LA. Thornton is alright, but they really needed an outside shooter. Looks like they wanted to make sure they had their backup SF when Maggette gone and Mobley and THomas are starting...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Maybe Nick Young goes to the Lakers?
> 
> I want Young or Crittenton.


I can't see Nick Young getting past the Nets


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Look for Portland to trade Randolph to New Jersey for Jefferson or Chicago for Nociano and Brown in a sign and Trade

C - Oden
PF - Aldridge
SF - Jefferson
SG - Roy
PG - Jack

That is a damn good young lineup

Seattle

C - Sene/Whatever project wins the job
PF - Durant/Collison
SF - Durant/Green
SG - Durant/Green
PG - Rindour/West

a good young start

Boston

C - Ratlif?
PF - Jefferson
SF - Paul Pierce
SG - Ray Allen
PG - Rondo

that team should do some damage in the East


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Washington and New Jersey are salivating


Would say Young to the Wiz and Belinelli to the Nets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I can't see Nick Young getting past the Nets


Weirder things have happened...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Washington wants a big don't they?They're trying to dump both their nitwit centers right now


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nick Young's turn?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Question is do the Wizards go with Young or do they draft for need and go Jason Smith?

Ill say Young.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I wish this kid luck, but I just have Kedrick Brown does nothing on the pro level look to him. They needed offense.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ghost said:


> Look for Portland to trade Randolph to New Jersey for Jefferson or Chicago for Nociano and Brown in a sign and Trade
> 
> C - Oden
> PF - Aldridge
> ...


Ratliff and Al Jefferson for KG?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Question is do the Wizards go with Young or do they draft for need and go Jason Smith?
> 
> Ill say Young.


Go me!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, he will get to play without the pressure of defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Say goodbye to Jarvis Hayes. Nick Young can actually play. Arenas, Daniels, Butler, Young and Stevenson. Man Washington has a strong backcourt. Love this pick. Love their offensive system for him.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nets will now make a bad pick


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Young also plays pickup summer ball with Kobe and Arenas, so you know he's gonna have a good work ethic.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Sean Williams next...then J Crit to Golden State?


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

a great "best player available" pick by the wiz


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> Say goodbye to Jarvis Hayes. Nick Young can actually play. Arenas, Daniels, Butler, Young and Stevenson. Man Washington has a strong backcourt. Love this pick. Love their offensive system for him.


And then there's Haywood in the frontcourt...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jason smith next maybe?


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah the Nets are pretty high on Sean Williams. Not to blame them though, I can understand why.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am happy for Nick. Great kid and I'll be glad to see him do well later. Knicks made a trade? Oh crap the Knicks have made a trade. I love Isiah.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah, randolph to the knicks.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Portland just got ripped a new hole.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau, and Fred Jones to New York for Steve Francis and Channing Frye? The Knicks fans, including Spike Lee, love it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Zach Randolph to NY? Wow, he had very little value but Portland gets another big to put with Oden and LA.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

COME ON let williams slip to us


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

As David Lee screams "Take me with you!"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Had the Knicks got Randolph and Fred Jones (Dickau is trash) for Frye and Francis? LMAO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow. The underrating of Zach Randolph allows New York to rape Portland in a trade. What a ripoff. Couldn't they have gotten Lewis from the Sonics? Couldn't they have gotten Allen from the Sonics? The east gets stronger thank god.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

why in gods name would they **** up this young teams chemistry by throwing steve francis into the mix? and you have aldridge and oden, what the **** is channing frye gonna do for you?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

although bad defensively the knicks just got probably the best offensive front court in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sean Williams to the Nets.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

im at work.

can someone tell me tha trade?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now who's laughing biatches. How the heck are you gonna double team Eddy Curry with Zach Randolph next to him, Lee and Balkman hustling and the Knicks didn't give up their pick and get Fred Jones. LOL.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Sean Williams to the Nets, proving character isnt an issue. I love it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

IT does it. Good luck Eastern conference keeping those bigs under control.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Yep, the Nets made a bad pick

over / under on games before Sean Williams first suspension 50 games


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks now have real chips to trade for Kobe too. Isiah you genius.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas and Nick Young in the same backcourt will be fun to watch.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

MLKG said:


> As David Lee screams "Take me with you!"


:lol:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

would only assume its to get francis off the books in 2 years to resign the young guys... and pick up frye along the way.

good for the knicks though


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Very good trade for the Knicks. Just getting rid of Francis makes it a good trade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> im at work.
> 
> can someone tell me tha trade?


Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau, and Fred Jones to New York for Steve Francis and Channing Frye.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Every big man in the NBA is going to arrive early at MSG and take a nap so they don't tire themselves out padding their stats


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

How many blocks per game are Zach Randolph and Eddy Curry going to combine to average next year? .3? .4?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Marbury and J Craw will be able to run wild next season.

If they get a shooter in this draft (Almond). Well, let the hype begin.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

early reminder about picks 21-30
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/365703-official-thread-2007-picks-21-30-a.html


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Damn!! I was hoping Sean Williams would drop to the Suns. He might be a steal if he stays out of trouble.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

francis to portland will just make them another locker room jail team again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's got the pieces to trade for Kobe now. A Jamal Crawford, Zach Randolph, Mardy Collins trade for Kobe could easily be done now.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

God ****ing damnit we missed williams by one pick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> He's got the pieces to trade for Kobe now. A Jamal Crawford, Zach Randolph, Mardy Collins trade for Kobe could easily be done now.


No thanks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

And once again my man Dan Dickau is trade fodder...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Portland needed to get rid of Randolph. I told the Blazers fans that Randolph wouldn't command Lewis, they didn't like hearing it. Portland, while still having an excellent future, really didn't get enough in return for Randolph. I don't think Thomas is as bad as he's made out to be. This is a solid trade, while they have little interior defense their offense will be outstanding. If the other teams top offensive weapon is on the bench in foul trouble who needs great defenders?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Marbury and J Craw will be able to run wild next season.
> 
> If they get a shooter in this draft (Almond). Well, let the hype begin.


Combined with Q, their entire starting 5 are black holes. I can imagine somebody grabbing a rebound and tossing up a 75 footer just because he's scared that he won't see the ball again.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is the cap space cleareance in a year really worth to take on Steve Francis ? Not so sure about that.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Diable said:


> Every big man in the NBA is going to arrive early at MSG and take a nap so they don't tire themselves out padding their stats


and getting 50+ scored on them a night from the opposing front court


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm actually kinda happy that the Nets picked Williams, my brother is pretty high on him, sounds good if not for the drug problems. Has the best blocking ability in this draft bar-none, including a 7 footer that went 17 picks above him. Now not comparing the two but I believe it gives a Nets a much needed big man.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

HKF said:


> He's got the pieces to trade for Kobe now. A Jamal Crawford, Zach Randolph, Mardy Collins trade for Kobe could easily be done now.


The Lakers would be retarded if they made that trade.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

MLKG said:


> How many blocks per game are Zach Randolph and Eddy Curry going to combine to average next year? .3? .4?


about .5

that is pathetic, they can't defend for crap.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not a shock with Belinelli. He will probably stay overseas. They don't need anymore wings. They need to re-sign their players.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nellie gets another weapon


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Lakers...make a good pick.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

haha this kid's name rhymes with nellie!


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

MLKG said:


> How many blocks per game are Zach Randolph and Eddy Curry going to combine to average next year? .3? .4?


Didn't Nash average more BPG than Randolph this year?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

adam said:


> Combined with Q, their entire starting 5 are black holes. I can imagine somebody grabbing a rebound and tossing up a 75 footer just because he's scared that he won't see the ball again.


The Knicks already have hustle role players in Balkman, Lee, Robinson, Collins and Jeffries. Spoken like a person who doesn't watch the Knicks that much. Then they add the #23 pick, Fred Jones and Randolph Morris to the team. The only players on the team that are worthless Malik Rose and Jerome James.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Who cares Jim Gray.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Warriors don't need another guard


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Not a shock with Belinelli. He will probably stay overseas. They don't need anymore wings. They need to re-sign their players.


I don't think he'll stay in Italy, he is ready to play, at least he should be able to make some shots in the Warriors offense.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Javaris is a huge steal at any pick at this point.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Tiago Splitter is my favorite foreign player in the draft. He should go in teh next few picks


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> The Knicks already have hustle role players in Balkman, Lee, Robinson, Collins and Jeffries. Spoken like a person who doesn't watch the Knicks that much. Then they add the #23 pick, Fred Jones and Randolph Morris to the team. The only players on the team that are worthless Malik Rose and Jerome James.


Actually I watch all the NBA teams. I even have the misfortune of watching the Knicks. None of those guys you mentioned start. Jeffries is a scrub on a bad contract. Fact is my assessment of their entire starting 5 being black holes is 100% fact. Q is a black hole. Curry is a black hole. Crawford is definitely a black hole. Good luck telling Randolph to pass the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm hoping for Javaris Crittenton right here...make the right pick, Lakers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> I don't think he'll stay in Italy, he is ready to play, at least he should be able to make some shots in the Warriors offense.


They don't have minutes for him though. That's why he'll probably stay in Europe, unless they make some trades.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

With the 19th pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Lakers select Javaris Crittenton from Georgia Tech!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crittenton is a good pick, problem is Lakers need more than him. He'll take Farmar's minutes though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

crittenton makes sense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Great, Lakers take a 19 yr. old and their second PG in 2 years who just happens to be the exact player Miami needs at #20.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

haha this javaris kid looks like luther head doesnt he?


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Shut Up Vitale!!!!!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

dick vitale is a straight crackhead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

adam said:


> Great, Lakers take a 19 yr. old and their second PG in 2 years who just happens to be the exact player Miami needs at #20.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Miami and Detroit both get the player they need ripped out from under them.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great. Let's see who can scream louder, Vitale or Steven A.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> They don't have minutes for him though. That's why he'll probably stay in Europe, unless they make some trades.


I absolutely expect the Warriors to make some trades.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rudy Fernandez to Miami...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

beginning of the draft they said GS was now in the garnett talks, they definately have the pieces to make it happen.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Crittenton was a decent pick. A ton of potential. Superstar potential. However, he dominates the ball. This was somewhat of an obvious pick, Jackson loves the tall points in his system. He'll have to get Crittenton to do less dribbling, more passing and become way more aggressive when dribbling. Instead of pounding the floor flat behind the 3, he needs to take it to the hole.

He's a better prospect at the point than Jordan. Not a better player yet though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Reminder Picks 21 - 30

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/365703-official-thread-2007-picks-21-30-a.html


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Splitter to Sixers.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Mitch Kupchak sounds like Jerry West trying to explain away his incompetence.


----------

